# Can I remove a white line in my photo?



## t-maxxracer32 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all,

First post here so hopefully it is in the right section.

I am very new to photography/lightroom so feel free to give any advice even if you may think its harsh. 

I took this picture without really knowing what would happen and it ended up looking cool, in my opinion. Problem is the dang white line right in the middle of the clouds. (blurred plane at 30 second shutter speed)

Can lightroom and or photoshop fix this? I tried using the spot removal but it didnt look very good..




About the pic settings:I kept messing with the ISO/aperture/shutter speed just to see what would happen so I imagine its nowhere perfect.

Also, if anyone could explain as to why I am somewhat transparent in this? Maybe because I showed up in the pic within the last few seconds or I moved around a bit too much in order for me to be completely solid?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

You are transparent because you weren't there for the entire 30 second exposure. Light emanating from that area of sky behind your head reached the sensor for part of the exposure.

To remove the white line, use the spot removal tool with a smallish size and a largish feather. Click at one end of the line and drag to the other. LR should be able to find a good source automatically.


----------



## t-maxxracer32 (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome thank you! I didnt realize you could drag it.
Its not perfect but I think its much much better. 




Ill keep playing with it and see if I can get it to look right even when zooming in.


----------

